# التخطــيط والمشـروعـــات



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (22 يناير 2008)

التخطيط والمشروعات

التخطيط كلمة تعنى الكثير والكثير فى عالم الهندسة والمهندس الناجح هو الذى يقوم بتخطيط كل شئ قبل تنفيذة ونحن كمهندسين تبريد وتكييف عادتا نندمج داخل المشروع سواء كان كبير او صغير لذلك يجب علينا معرفة ولو ببساطة كيف يتم التخطيط للمشروع قبل تنفيذة.​ 





_مراحل المشروع :-_​ 
_1- مرحلة البحث والدراسة:-_​
يتم التفكير فى المشروع ودراسة القدورى الاقتصادية التى ثوف تعود على المثتثمر من انشاءة وهل هى مرضية ام لا.​
الدراسات الفنية وتتم فى المشاريع الكبيرة التى تحتاج الى تقنية عالية لتنفيذها او المشاريع المعقدة التى تحتاج الى معالجة فنية خاصة.​
تقدير التكاليف المبدئية للمشروع ودراسة امكانية توفي التمويل اللازم لتنفيذة.​
التعرف على اللوائح والقوانين الخاصة بالبلد التى سوف يقام عليها المشروع .​
عمل التصاريح واعداد دراسات تاثير المشروع على البيئة ان امكن.​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (22 يناير 2008)

_2- مرحلة اعداد التصميمات والمواصفات:-_

عمل التصميمات الابتدائية والاختبارات .
حساب التصميمات الهندسية للمشروع باكملة وذلك بعد تقسيمة الى تخصصات منفصلة.
اعداد الرسومات التصميمية والتنفيذية للمشروع.
تجهيز قوائم بنود الاعمال وتشتمل على كل ما يجب تنفيذة بالموقع ليكتمل المشروع بالصورة المطلوبة.
عمل التقديرات اللازمة لكل بند من البنود.
تحديد مواصفات بنود الاعمال التى توضح طريقة تنفيذ وشروط استلام كل بند.


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (22 يناير 2008)

_3- مرحلة طرح المشروع للمناقصة:-_


تجهيز متطلبات العطاء وتشمل الدعوة الى دخول المناقصة والتعليمات التى يجب على المقاول الالتزام بها لتجهيز وتقديم عطائة وكذلك صورة العطاء وهى قائمة بنود اعمال المشروع والتى يقدم على اساسها عروض اسعارة.
اعداد نموذج العقد ويشتمل صورة الاتفاق بالاضافة الى صورة ضمان الاداء المطلوب والواجب على المقاول استيفاؤها وكذلك صورة ضمان الوفاء بالالتزامات المادية تجاة الاخرين.
تجهيز الشروط العامة والخاصة للمشروع.
تجهيز وثائق العطاء وتشمل الثلاث متطلبات السابقة بالاضافة الى الرسومات والمواصفات.
الاعلان عن الناقصة بالجرائد الرسمية ووسائل النشر المتخصصة وهو ما يسمى بالمناقصة المفتوحة.
اعطاء المقاولين الراغبين فى دخول المناقصة صورة من وثائق العطاء.
اعطاء المقاولين مهلة زمنية محددة وذلك لدراسة العطاء وتقديم عروض اسعارهم فى مظروفات مغلقة مع تقديم قيمة التامين الابتدائى المطلوب.


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (22 يناير 2008)

_4- مرحلة التعاقد وتشمل :-_ 

فتح المظاريف وعروض الاسعار والتى تقدم بها المقاولون والتى تشمل اسعار وحدات بنود الاعمال واجمالى سعر المشروع.
تقييم قدرة المقاول على تنفيذ المشروع ومن خلال سابقة خبرتة وصورة الضمانات المالية والادائة التى قدمها.
اختيار المقاول المناسب لتنفيذ المشروع وهو عطائة الاقل فى اجمالى السعر مع الاطمئنان الى قدرتة على تنفيذ المشروع كاملا.
فى حالة الاسناد المباشر يقوم المالك مباشرة باسناد المشروع الى مقاول بعينة او ممارسة عدد محدد من المقاولين واسناد المشروع الى احدهم بدون عمل مناقصة مفتوحة.
اخطار المقاول الذى تم اختيارة كتابيا وتكليفة بتنفيذ المشروع مع تحديد ميعاد لة للحضور الى المالك وذلك لتوقيع عقد المشروع.
فى حالة عدم حضور المقاول فى الميعاد المحدد يقوم المالك باسناد المشروع للمقاول الثانى الذى يلية فى قيمة اجمالى سعر المشروع ويطمئن المالك الى قدراتة مع خصم الفرق بين قيمتى سعر المشروع من التامين الابتدائى للمقاول الاول ورد باقى قيمة التامين الية مع اخطارة كتابيا بذذلك.
توقيع صورة الاتفاق بين المالك كطرف اول مع المقاول كطرف ثانى او من يفوضة اى منهم بتفويض رسمى للتوقيع على العقد ويجب وضع كافة مستندات التعاقد والتى تشمل وثائق العطاء وبعد استبعاد متطلبات العطاء كمرفقات وبصورة الاتفاق لكى تصبح جزءا منة.
يقوم المالك برد مبلغ التامين الابتدائى الى باقى المقاولين الذين لم يقع عليهم الاختيار.


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (22 يناير 2008)

_5- مرحلة التنفيذ:-_

قيام المقاول باستلام موقع المشروع بموجب محضر استلام رسمى وتجهيزة بالمنشات المؤقتة اللازمة للاعاشة والمكاتب والاسوار والبوابات والمرافق الحيوية اللازمة طوال فترة التنفيذ.
قيام المقاول بالامداد بالموار من عمالة ومعدات ومواد ومقاولى باطن واللازمة لتنفيذ كافة بنود الاعمال بالعقد طبقا للرسومات والمواصفات وكافة شروط العقد.
يقوم المالك بتعيين جهاز اشراف يقوم بمتابعة تنفيذ بنود الاعمال بالمشروع وذلك للتاكد من قيام المقاول بالتنفيذ الدقيق للرسومات والمواصفات والالتزام التام بكافة شروط العقد.
يقوم المقاول بحصر الكميات التى تم تنفيذها على الطبيعة بالموقع على فترات زمنية محددة بالعقد وتقديمها لجهاز الاشراف وذلك لصرف قيمتها بسعر العقد فى صورة تسمى بالمستخلص الجارى ويتولى جهاز الاشراف مراجعتها كدفعة تحت الحساب تسمى بالدفعة الجارية.


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (22 يناير 2008)

_6- مرحلة تسليم المشروع:-_

يقوم المقاول بإخطار المالك كتابيا بإنتهاء تنفيذ بنود الاعمال وطلب تسليم المشروع.
يقوم المالك بتشكيل لجنة استلام تشمل على مندوب منة ومن جهاز الاشراف على المشروع واستشارى المشروع وتحديد موعد لزيارة المشروع وإخطار المقاول كتابيا بذلك.
تقوم لجنة الاستلام بعد المراجعة الدقيقة لكافة مستندات العقد من رسومات ومواصفات وشروط عامة وخاصة بالمرور على المشروع للتاكد من مطابقة التنفيذ لمستندات العقد.
فى حالة عدم مطابقة اجزاء من المشروع للمستندات وهو ما يحدث غالبا تقوم اللجنة باعداد قائمة بهذة الاجزاء اثناء المرور على المشروع واعطاء مهلة زمنية للمقاول ليقوم باستكماللها واخطار المالك بعد الانتهاء منها كتابيا لتحديد موعد التسليم النهائى.
تقوم اللجنة بالمرور مرة اخرى بناءا على الموعد الذى يحددة المالك ويخطر بة المقاول كتابيا على المشروع للتاكد من استكمال الاجزاء المتبقية من المشروع وفى حالة اعتماد اللجنة لها تقوم بالتصديق على الاستلام النهائى للمشروع وعمل مستخلص ختامى للمقاول بباقى مستحقاتة بالاضافة الى ما تم استقطاعة من المستخلصات الجارية.
احيانا يقوم المالك بحجز المستقطعات لمدة سنة كاملة يطلب فيها من المقاول تشغيل انظمة المشروع وذلك للتاكد من صلاحيتها للتشغيل وكذلك اعداد رسومات مطابقة للتنفيذ.
هذا ويقتصر هذا الكتاب على تناول اذارة المشروع اثناء مرحلة واحدة فقط من مراحل المشروع وهى مرحلة التنفيذ.
 

وهنا قد شرحنا كيفية البدء فى المشروع منذ ان كان فكرة تدور فى بال شخص ما او مجموع من الاشخاص الى ان اصبح حقيقة على ارض الواقع ويجب هنا ان يعلم مقاول التكييف دورة بالضبط سواء كان الامر مسند الية بالامر المباشر او من الباطن فهو يعتبر جزء من منظومة العمل داخل المقاول العام فكل التخصصات تشكل خلية واحدة تتلاحم وتعمل معا لاستكمال المشروع ولاخراجة بالصورة المحددة مصبقا من خلال المواصفات والشروط المحددة مسبقا.​ 

اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغى لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك​


----------



## pora (22 يناير 2008)

موضوع رائع والى الامام


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (22 يناير 2008)

*دعوة للتفاعل الفعال*

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة​شكرا لك اخى العزيز بورا ​​ولكن اود ان اقول كلمة هنا تخص جميع اعضاء المنتدى ليس كل مهندسى او فنيون التبريد والتكييف يعملون فى اماكن تعطى لهم الفرصة كاملة فى اكتساب الخبرات العملية والعلمية ولكن البعض تضطرهم الظروف للعمل فى اماكن لا تزيدهم الخبرة الكافية ولذلك فإن منتدانا منتدى التبريد والتكييف يعتبر الورشة العلمية والعملية الاولى فى حياة الكثير منا لاكتساب الخبرات التى يقوم اعضاء المنتدى بطرحها فى ساحة النقاش 

لذلك اتقدم بطلب رسمى الى كل اعضاء المنتدى الذى يهمهم رفعة منتدانا وبلادنا العربية وديننا الاسلامى بالبدء فى طرح كل ما يخص المشروعات وطرق ادارتها او حتى نموذج لمشروع حقيقى استكمالا لهذا الموضوع او حتى فى موضوع جديد يتم تثبيتة من ادارة المنتدى ولكم جزيل الشكر​
اللهم وفقنا فيما تحبة وترضاة​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (22 يناير 2008)

اخونا الفاضل م/ ابراهيم قشانة

موضوع يعطي فكرة متكاملة لهيكلية العمل في تخطيط المشروع وخطته
منذ بدء الفكرة التصميمية 
ومرورا بمراحل المشروع المختلفة والمتعاقبة
والى ان يصل الى مرحلة الاستلام الابتدائي
والتي
يعقبها استلاما نهائيا بعد انقضاء فترة الصيانة والتي يحددها العقد
وبعد الاستلام النهائي يتم الافراج عن الضمان بعد اعداد قوائم الملاحظات للاستلام النهائي
واصلاحها من قبل المقاول

حقيقة
اشكرك كل الشكر على ما افدتنا به


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (22 يناير 2008)

الف شكر م / اشرف 

واتمنى ان نتفاعل جميعا فى هذا الموضوع ونكثر من المواضيع والمشاركات لاننا فى حاجة ماسة الى تعمير بلادنا العربية ونعلم جميعا باهمية الادارة السليمة سواء كانت ادارة المشروعات او ادارة عمليات الصيانة ودورها فى ترشيد الاستهلاك وتقليل نسبة الخطأ.

اللهم وفقنا جميعا الى ما تحبة وترضاة وشكرا​


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (2 فبراير 2008)

ارجو وضع صورة من عقد لمشروع بين مقاول وصاحب المشروع او اى صورة لتعاقد على مشروع هندسى شكرا


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (5 فبراير 2008)

اختى العزيزة اتمنى ان يفيدك الاخوة العاملين بشركات المقولات لكن ساحاول فى اقرب وقت ان شاء الله بتوفير طلبك لانة مهم ان نحتك بالواقع العملى مع خالص تمنياتى بالتوفيق باذن اللة


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (5 فبراير 2008)

اختى العزيزة اتمنى ان يفيدك الاخوة العاملين بشركات المقولات لكن ساحاول فى اقرب وقت ان شاء الله بتوفير طلبك لانة مهم ان نحتك بالواقع العملى مع خالص تمنياتى بالتوفيق باذن اللة


----------



## شادان (8 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك ياخي على هذه المعلومة القيمة


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (11 فبراير 2008)

نهر النيييل قال:


> اخونا الفاضل م/ ابراهيم قشانة
> 
> موضوع يعطي فكرة متكاملة لهيكلية العمل في تخطيط المشروع وخطته
> منذ بدء الفكرة التصميمية
> ...


 

اخى العزيز مهندس / اشرف

 ارجو امدادنا ببعض الوثائق والنماذج المتعلقة بالمشاريع 

ممكن صورة من عقد 
مناقصة 
عروض اسعار 
اى شئ تجد انة متعلق بالمشاريع 
وشكرا


----------



## مهندسة مواقع (11 فبراير 2008)

إدارة المشاريع ​ 
تقوم إدارة المشاريع الجيدة على التحليل الحقيقي للمشكلة, وعلى تحديد أفضل الاستراتيجيات لمعالجة مشاكل المجتمع. وتشتمل إدارة المشاريع المجتمعية على أربع مراحل رئيسة: 

1. وضع مسودة لخطة العمل: 
يجب أن توجه خطط العمل للإجابة على الأسئلة التالي
ما هو ترتيب الأعمال التي يجب القيام بها من حيث الأولية؟ 

*من المسؤول عن تنفيذها؟ *
*متى يجب أن يبدأ العمل ومتى يجب أن ينتهي؟ *
*هل ستظهر حاجة لخطط إضافية لمعالجة المشاكل التي قد تطرأ خلال تطبيق خطة العمل؟ *
ماذا ستفعل المجموعة في مثل هذه الحالة؟​
2. الشروع بالعمل: 

من المهم الشروع بالعمل في أسرع وقت ممكن, لأن حماس أعضاء المجموعة وتصميمهم سيكون في ذروته فور الانتهاء من مرحلة التخطيط, كما أن الشروع بالعمل يمثل برهاناً لأعضاء المجتمع الآخرين على أن المجموعة واثقة من ذاتها, ومؤمنة بإنجاح المشروع. 

3. المراقبة والإشراف:
على أعضاء المجموعة الذين أوكل إليهم مراقبة تطبيق خطة العمل,أن يقوموا بمراقبة مستمرة لأعمال جميع أعضاء المجموعة ونشاطاتهم.كما يجب معالجة أية أخطاء تحدث بأسرع وقت ممكن,وذلك للتقليل من أثرها على أداء المجموعة وإنجازاتها.

4.التقييم والتعديل المحتمل للإستراتيجيات وخطط العمل: 

يحتاج أعضاء المجموعة إلى الاجتماع بشكل منتظم خلال مرحلة التطبيق, لتقييم مدى تقدم مشروعهم. وهم بحاجة إلى تقييم مدى التقدم لكي يحددوا فيما إذا كانوا يقتربون من تحقيق هدفهم المنشود, وما هي الأعمال التي سهلت إحراز التقدم أو إعاقته. ومن الأهمية بمكان, أن يقوم جميع أعضاء المجموعة في عملية التقييم هذه. وإذا دعت الحاجة, يجب إعادة تحليل المشكلة منذ البداية في ضوء خبرات المجموعة التي تزايدت مع تطور مراحل المشروع. وسيكون من الضروري تعديل تعريف المشكلة, واستراتيجيات حلها, ووضع العمل لها, في ضوء هذه المعلومات الجديدة.


----------



## سرحان عبد البصير (11 فبراير 2008)

الله يا بشمهندس منتدى مشرف لجميع المهندسين 
سؤال التكييف ما يسخن الغرفة الا بعد وقت طويل


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (12 فبراير 2008)

تحية لمهندسة الموقع


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (22 فبراير 2008)




----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 فبراير 2008)

مع خالص تحياتى لمشاركاتك الجميلة مهندسة جهاد


----------



## محمد ابو خالد (24 فبراير 2008)

بارك الله فيك ياخي على هذه المعلومة القيمة


----------



## علي محمد يوسف (25 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## osama2005 (27 فبراير 2008)

مهندس ابراهيم شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل ده ولو سمحت ممكن تفصيل لأهم مشاكل الاستلام الفني 
لاني جديد في مجال التكييف والتبريد انا شغال استلام مهندس اشراف 
وجزاك الله خير
أخوك/اسامة عمر


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (28 فبراير 2008)

اخى العزيز مهندس اسامة يوجد موضوع بالمنتدى لاحد الزملاء الكرام هو اجابة لسؤالك ارجو البحث عنة وان شاء اللة نتناقش فيية ان احببت


----------



## amr_eng (5 أبريل 2008)

الف الف شكر


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (12 أبريل 2008)

هل من مهتم بمثل هذة المواضيع هل من مدرك باهمية التخطيط الجيد


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (12 أبريل 2008)

مهندسة مواقع قال:


> ارجو وضع صورة من عقد لمشروع بين مقاول وصاحب المشروع او اى صورة لتعاقد على مشروع هندسى شكرا



اختنا الفاضلة
تجدين في الرابط التالي
موضوع عن التعاقدات بالمشاريع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72325.html
بعنوان:
كل ما تبحث عنه من تعاقدات ومشتروات واحتياجات للمشروع

ارجو الدخول اليه
ومراجعة المشاركات ارقام 2 و 5 

وهو احد موضوعات المكتبة المتخصصة لادارة المشروعات
والتي ارجو من الجميع الدخول اليها على الرابط:

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f76.html

ستجدون في تلك المكتبة 
ما جمعناه من مشاركات الاخوة الكرام الزملاء
كل ما يخص المشروعات وادارتها

وبالتوفيق​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (12 أبريل 2008)

م / ابراهيم قشانه قال:


> هل من مهتم بمثل هذة المواضيع هل من مدرك باهمية التخطيط الجيد




احييك بكل صدق اخونا الفاضل ابراهيم قشانه

فأهم ما يميز المشروع الناجح هو التخطيط السليم

والتخطيط كما بينت في مشاركاتك الغنية بموضوعك القيم
لهي من الاهمية بمكان

ووضع البرامج الزمنية ومتابعتها 
ومتابعة نسب الانجاز
ومقارنتها مع الوقت المنقضي
لهي اساس في نجاح اي مشروع

بل قل
انها اساس نجاح اي عمل في الحياة 
حتى خارج اطار المشروع الاستثماري

فما الحياة كلها برمتها
الا مشروع كبير

يجب علينا جميعا
ان نقسمها الى انشطه
وكل نشاط نحدد له وقت
بحيث لا يطغى نشاط على نشاط
ونتابع ذلك من خلال برامج متابعة الزمن 
مثل برنامج ال Ms project
او Primavera

وغيرها 

وهذا ما بينه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم
كما في حديث البخاري في الجزء التالي من الحديث:

فقال سلمان لابي الدرداء : إن لربك عليك حقا ، ولنفسك عليك حقا ، ولأهلك عليك حقا ، فأعط كل ذي حق حقه ، فأتى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فذكر ذلك له ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : صدق سلمان . 
الراوي: أبو جحيفة السوائي (صحابي) - خلاصة الدرجة: [صحيح] - المحدث: البخاري - المصدر: الجامع الصحيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1968 


وهنا
ادعوكم جميعا لزيارة الموضوع الذي بالرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t72322.html
بعنوان:
كل ما تبحث عنه في ادارة وقت المشروع وتخطيط المشروع ( تابع للمكتبة )

للتعرف على هذا العلم في ضبط ونجاح المشروع

وانصح الجميع بزيارة والتجول في موضوعات المكتبة المتخصصة لادارة المشاريع
بالرابط:
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/f76.html

مشكورين جميعا
​


----------



## م اشرف الكرم (12 أبريل 2008)

م / ابراهيم قشانه قال:


> اخى العزيز مهندس / اشرف
> 
> ارجو امدادنا ببعض الوثائق والنماذج المتعلقة بالمشاريع
> 
> ...



اشكر لك طلبكم العزيز اخونا الفاضل ابراهيم

وتجد في الرابط الذي ارفقته لاختنا مهندسة مواقع
رابطا لموضوع به من تعاقدات المشروع و اخرى تتعلق بالمشاريع

اشكر لك متابعتك لموضوعكم الاكثر من رائع ومفيد​


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (12 أبريل 2008)

الف شكر للأخ الكريم نهر النيل على ماخلاتة الاكثر من رائعة


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (19 أبريل 2008)

على مداخلاتة الرائعة


----------



## ايهاب العربي (19 أبريل 2008)

اخي الحبييب م ابراهيم لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 أبريل 2008)

بارك اللة فيك يا اخى


----------



## صاحب الدليمي (1 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء 
ووفقكم الله


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 مايو 2008)

مشكور اخى الكريم


----------



## بشار سمير محسن (2 مايو 2008)

موضوع رائع ومفيد ومعلومات قيمه


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (7 يوليو 2008)

thanks eng bshar


----------



## صديق القمر (13 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم ......


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (14 يوليو 2008)

الله يبارك فيك شكرا على المجاملة الرقيقة


----------



## طلال شعبان (15 يوليو 2008)

الموضوع مهم جدا نشكر المهندس ابراهيم على اثارة الموضوع ونقترح الاختيار المناسب عند تكليف مهندس المشروع اى مهندس الاشراف.


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (15 يوليو 2008)

الاختيار المناسب اهم ما بالمشروع وياتى تباعا بالخبرة والكفاءة


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 يوليو 2008)

اريد مداخلة من مهندس يعمل على برنامج ميكروسفت بروجيكت هل من مجيب


----------



## الذئب الاسود (31 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم  
بارك الله فيك اخي


----------



## مؤمن جمال (2 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (21 سبتمبر 2008)

مهندسة مواقع قال:


> ارجو وضع صورة من عقد لمشروع بين مقاول وصاحب المشروع او اى صورة لتعاقد على مشروع هندسى شكرا


اختي العزيزة واخواني الاعزاء
انتيت لتوي من عمل مواصفات لمشروع يخص الشركة التي اعمل بها وهي شركة اتصالات وانا اعمل فيها مهندس تكييف وتبريد
ملخص عن المشروع:
المشروع عبارة عن data center المبنى مكون من ثلاثة طوابق
basement 210 s.meter
ground floor and first floor 707 s.meter/each
في الطابق السفلي سيتم تركيب اجهزة الـ UPS
في الطابقين الآخرين سيتم تركيب اجهزة الـ data ومعظمها سيرفرات من نوع blade servers وهي السيرفرات الاكثر توليدا للحرارة
المشروع سيتم المناقصة عليه في السوق المحلي كمشروع متكامل من الاف الى الياء اي ان كل زميل من الزملاء المهندسين سيقوم بتجهيز المواصفات الخاصة بتخصصه ، ابنية قوى تكييف...الخ ثم سيتم جمع المواصفات الفنية مع الشروط العقدية التي تحضرها دائرة المشتريات في الشركة...بعدها يتم استقبال العروض من المقاولين لنقوم كلجنة من المهندسين المختصين بدراسة العروض المقدمة والاحالة على احد المقاولين ليباشر بعدها بالتنفيذ حيث سنقوم بالاشراف على اعماله ثم نصل الى مرحلة الاستلام....الخ
قمت اولا بدراسة المخطط المعماري والاجهزة المنوي تركيبها(اقصد السيرفرات...الخ) وبناء عليه قمت بحساب الاحمال الحرارية آخذا بالاعتبار العناصر اللازمة لهذا الحساب(اشخاص انارة...الخ)ثم قمت بتجهيز الجزء الكتابي من المواصفات وجزء المخططات وهنا ارفق لكم الجزء الكتابي من المواصفات
ملاحظة1:الرشيد هي المنطقة التي سيقام عليها المشروع
ملاحظة2: اذا كان هناك من الاخوة مهندسي التكييف من يهمه طرق تكييف الـ data centers فاني سأتوسع في هذا الامر


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (22 سبتمبر 2008)

محمد محمود خليل قال:


> اختي العزيزة واخواني الاعزاء
> انتيت لتوي من عمل مواصفات لمشروع يخص الشركة التي اعمل بها وهي شركة اتصالات وانا اعمل فيها مهندس تكييف وتبريد
> ملخص عن المشروع:
> المشروع عبارة عن Data Center المبنى مكون من ثلاثة طوابق
> ...


 

 بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم اهو كدة الشغل ولا بلاش 

نظرا لاهمية الموضوع والحاجة الملحة لمثل هذة الواضيع التى تثقل من خبراتنا العملية لمواجهه الطوفان القادم لنا نحن المهندسين العرب فمثل هذة المواضيع تعتبر فى غاية الاهمية وللتوضيح اكثر فان اى مهندس مبتدئ او خبرة يقرا مثل هذة المشاريع ويفهمخها جيدا تعطيية خبرة وتثقلة فى عملة عند التعرض لمشاريع مشابهة لذلك دعونا جميعا نرفع القبعة للمهندس / محمد مجمود خليل ونسألة ان يكمل لنا الموضوع واى تغيرات تطرأ على المشروع ونطمع فى كرمة ان يقفوم بوضع الرسومات والمخططات الخاصثة بالمشروع وان يقوم بأفادتنا بكل جديد بارك الله فيك والى الامام يا مهندسين العرب اللهم انصرنا على القوم الظالمين اللهم ارفع راية الاسلام واعز المسلمين
فى انتظار ردودك واضافاتك يا بشمهندس


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (22 سبتمبر 2008)

ابدأ بالمخططات
الزملاء مهندسو العمارة قاموا برسم مخططات للمبنى موجودة عندي ولكن لا ارى حاجة لارفاقها بسبب عددها وحجمها الكبيرين واكتفي برسمي انا فقط اي الجزء الخاص بالتكييف
ارجو العلم ان تكييف صالات مراكز المعلومات data centers له خصوصية وحساسية من حيث اماكن تركيب اجهزة التكييف ويجب ان يتم بالتنسيق التام مع الجهة التي ستقوم بتركيب الـ Racks التي ستركب فيها السيرفرات
اي سوء تنسيق بين مهندس التكييف ومهندس الـ IT المعني بتركيب الراكات سيؤدي الى تكوين مناطق ساخنة ستتلف السيرفرات وسيبدو ان اجهزة التكييف غير كافية لتغطية الحمل الحراري بينما المشكلة تكون عادة في سوء توزيع التبريد
اجهزة التكييف في مشروعنا مجال الحديث هي من نوع Computer Type (CRAC)Down flow كما ورد في المواصفات في الجزء الكتابي حيث يتم ارسال الهواء البارد من اسفل الجهاز ويتم ارساله من تحت البلاط المستعار raised floor ويخرج من فتحات grilles مركبة على البلاط المستعار ويتم توزيعها لتخرج الهواء من امام الراك حيث يدخل الهواء البارد من مقدمة السيرفر فيبرده ويخرج من خلف السيرفر ليعود الى جهاز التكييف من اعلاه ليصار الى اعادة تبريده وهكذا
الراكات يجب ان تركب face to face and back to back لمنع خروج الهواء من السيرفر ساخنا ليدخل في السيرفر المجاور
على اي حال الامر ربما يطول في هذا المجال وادعو الله ان يعينني بتجهيز موضوع خاص بتبريد صالات مراكز المعلومات حيث ان تكييفها له خصوصية كما ذكرت اعلاه
لتنزيل المخططات الخاصة باجهزة التكييف للمشروع مجال الحديث ارجو الدخول الى الملف المرفق
قمت برسم المخططات مستخدما atocad2004 وارجو ان يتمكن الاخوة من مشاهدتها
ان كان من الاخوة من لا يتمكن من مشاهدتها فسوف ارسلها على شكل images ولكن ستكون بجودة اقل
المرحلة القادمة ستكون ارسال البرنامج الخاص بحساب الاحمال والذي قمت بتجهيزه واستخدامه لحساب احمال المشروع
والآن الى الملفات


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (23 سبتمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك مشكور على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (26 سبتمبر 2008)

ننتظر المزيد يا بشمهندس


----------



## hammhamm44 (28 سبتمبر 2008)

thanks Wa Ramdan KareeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeM


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*نداء للمهندس محمود*



محمد محمود خليل قال:


> ابدأ بالمخططات
> الزملاء مهندسو العمارة قاموا برسم مخططات للمبنى موجودة عندي ولكن لا ارى حاجة لارفاقها بسبب عددها وحجمها الكبيرين واكتفي برسمي انا فقط اي الجزء الخاص بالتكييف
> ارجو العلم ان تكييف صالات مراكز المعلومات Data Centers له خصوصية وحساسية من حيث اماكن تركيب اجهزة التكييف ويجب ان يتم بالتنسيق التام مع الجهة التي ستقوم بتركيب الـ Racks التي ستركب فيها السيرفرات
> اي سوء تنسيق بين مهندس التكييف ومهندس الـ It المعني بتركيب الراكات سيؤدي الى تكوين مناطق ساخنة ستتلف السيرفرات وسيبدو ان اجهزة التكييف غير كافية لتغطية الحمل الحراري بينما المشكلة تكون عادة في سوء توزيع التبريد
> ...


 اين باقى الملفات يا بشمهندس نرجوا اكمال ما بدأتة للأستفادة من خبرتك فى هذا المجال


----------



## خالد بلعيد (31 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا كثير للاخ ابراهيم قشاته على طرح الموضوع
وارجوا ممن قراء هذه الاطروحة المشاركة بصورة ايجابية والبحث عن نماذج للاتفاقيات من عروض مناقصات وعقود مقاولات وما شابه حتى وان كانت باللغة الانجليزية او يدلنا على مواقع قد تفيد للحصول على تلك النماذج واكرر شكري لكاتب الموضوع


----------



## عمرو صابر نور (10 نوفمبر 2008)

اشكر كل من ساهم في شكر حاررررر


----------



## الصانع (7 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته ،،
مــا شــاء الله ،، موضوع مفيد جداً ،،، ومجهود رائع ،،،
وكلامك هو المختصر المفيد ونرجوا أن نقوم بمناقشة بعض التفاصيل التي تهم وتخص مقاول الباطن لأعمال التكييف وأهمـيـة تنسيق أعماله مع المقاول الرئيسي لإنـجــاح المشروع وعدم تضارب الجداول الزمنيـة .. ومن الأمثلـة المهمـة جداً لمقاول التكييف هو أن يتابع مع المقاول الرئيسي لعمل مخطط تنسيقي مع جميع الخدمات الأخرى وإعتماده من قبل المهندس الإستشاري وممثل المالك ، ليتمكن مقاول التكييف من معرفـة أماكن توزيع وحدات التكييف ( الباكج يونت أو الكوندنسنك يونت ) على السطح وضبط المسافات بينها وبين باقي المعدات الأخرى ( مثل خزانات المياه وأماكن توزيع مراوح سحب الدخان والتهويـة ) وكذلك البعد عن الجدار على حسب مواصفات وحدات التكييف وكذلك عمل القواعد الخرسانيـة لها قبل أن يقوم المقاول الرئيسي بصب السطح وعزله ، حيث انه يصعب بعد ذلك إزالة المادة العازلة ( أو سيقوم المقاول الرئيسي بتغريم مقاول التكييف في حال لو أنه طلب تغيير أماكن وحدات التكييف بعد صب السطح وعزله ...

جزاك الله خيراً ووفقك الله ،،
ونتمنى ان ننقاش الأمور المهمة الأخرى التي يراعى فيها عــــــــــــــــــامـــــــــــــــل الــــــــوقــــــــت والتنسيق بين الخدمات والمقاول الرئيسي ،،،

المهندس / محمد الصانع


----------



## ايمن حسين (16 يونيو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراعلى المجهود


----------



## hoa2b (17 يونيو 2009)

احسنت وماقصرت 
انا اعمل كمهندس صيانة وفي نفس الوقت مهندس مشاريع صغيرة


----------



## 0128676708 (2 يناير 2010)

اخونا الفاضل م/ ابراهيم قشانة
جزاك الله خير الجزاء وسوف تحصد خير مازرعت قريبا بإذن الله


----------



## م/وفاء (10 يناير 2010)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر علي هذا العمل العضيم 
وجعله ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك 

ممكن توفير لنا برامج صيانه خاصه بلهندسه الميكانيكيه للمعدات المختلفه علي شكل ms project اذا امكن وجزاك الله بالف خير مره اخري او رابط يبين لنا عمل برامج الصيانه بهذه البرامج


----------



## م.محمد على يوسف (11 يناير 2010)

م . ابراهيم 

لك الشكر على هذة المعلومات القيمة


----------



## خبير الاردن (11 يناير 2010)

* ممتاز بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خير*​


----------



## مهندسه مخربة (11 يناير 2010)

الموضوع رائع والله يوفق الجميع


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (11 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير يا مهندس ابراهيم


----------



## خبير الاردن (11 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابوالبدر (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (16 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (27 يناير 2010)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## محمد سمير فرحات (24 فبراير 2010)

جزالك الله خيرا ومزيد من التقدم ان شاء الله


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (27 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## adel77adel (14 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك وزادك من العلم............ارجومنك يا اخى ان تضع موضوع عن عمرة الكباسات ومن الافضل ان يكون مزود بصور او فيديو حتى يسهل استعابة وجزاك الله خيرآ


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (15 مارس 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى*


----------



## مؤيد غازي (17 مارس 2010)

Thank very much Dear


----------



## احمد شعبان عباس (25 مارس 2010)

جزا الله القائمين على الموقع وخاصتا 
م/محمد عبد الفتاح


----------



## aati badri (26 مارس 2010)

م / ابراهيم قشانه قال:


> التخطيط والمشروعات​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم م ا قشانة 
الخط تحت العبارة اعلاه من عندي
والسؤال لماذا إن إمكن خاصة وانت تعلم اهميةالبيئة في هذا الزمن
وشكرا


----------



## aati badri (26 مارس 2010)

م / ابراهيم قشانه قال:


> _2- مرحلة اعداد التصميمات والمواصفات:-_
> عمل التصميمات الابتدائية والاختبارات .
> حساب التصميمات الهندسية للمشروع باكملة وذلك بعد تقسيمة الى تخصصات منفصلة.
> اعداد الرسومات التصميمية والتنفيذية للمشروع.
> ...


السلا م عليكم
تحياتي باشمهندس
ايضا الخط تحت بند3 من عندي
وسؤالي هل فعلا يقوم المكتب الاستشاري بعمل مخططت التصميم والتنفيذية كمان
ام الامر يرمى علي المقاول الغلبان ليقوم بذلك مخالفة للاكواد العالمية
وشكرا


----------



## aati badri (26 مارس 2010)

م / ابراهيم قشانه قال:


> _6- مرحلة تسليم المشروع:-_
> تقوم اللجنة بالمرور مرة اخرى بناءا على الموعد الذى يحددة المالك ويخطر بة المقاول كتابيا على المشروع للتاكد من استكمال الاجزاء المتبقية من المشروع وفى حالة اعتماد اللجنة لها تقوم بالتصديق على الاستلام النهائى للمشروع وعمل مستخلص ختامى للمقاول بباقى مستحقاتة بالاضافة الى ما تم استقطاعة من المستخلصات الجارية.
> ​




اضفت الخط وغيرت لون العبارة للتركيز فاعذرني اخي الكريم
السؤال
ماذا يحدث في عدم الاستكمال للاجزاء المتبقية من المشروع في الزيارة الثانية للجنة
وشكرا


----------



## eng.moahmmed ahmed (2 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووور


----------



## محمد سمير فرحات (17 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Al heety (13 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور أخي العزيز على هذه المعلومات القيمة ...وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## goor20 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## goor20 (14 مارس 2011)

tnx


----------



## علي السبع 90 (25 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم
مشكور أخي الكريم م. أبراهيم على هذه الأيضاحات لمعلومات التخطيط المشاريع .
و أود أن أوضح لك وللسادة الأفاضل أني فني في عمل دكتات التكييف المركزي في العراق
لذا أكرر شكري و أمتناني لكل من يساعدني في المعلومات عن أختصاصي .
وأرجو من الله أن يوفقكم لما فيه الخير
تحياتي أخوكم من العراق الفني علي السبع


----------



## محمد بحريه (25 مارس 2011)

سلمت يمينك


----------



## yaseenk (8 مايو 2011)

ما هو سبب عمل درين الماء للسبلت دكت بشكل حرف u و ليس مباشرة ارجو الاجابة


----------



## AMR ABDRABOU (18 مايو 2011)

مششششششششششششششكر جدا


----------



## anasal_2009 (21 مايو 2011)

مشكور ياأخي جداَ الله يجزيك كل خير ويكون في ميزان حسناتك​


----------



## ابو زهير العراقي (27 أكتوبر 2011)

التخطيط السليم و الحديث هو اساس نجاج كل المشاريع و هو ماتفتقر الية بلادنا العربية


----------



## حقي اسماعيل (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااا


----------



## طايو (22 يناير 2012)

مشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور كتيرررررررررررررر


----------



## nofal (22 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## ahmed alshareef (20 فبراير 2012)

_*سلام عليكم ياشباب *_
_*ممكن تساعدونى فى *_
_*بحث بعنوان *_
_*كيفيه التخلص من حرارة المكثف فى الدورة الانضغاطيه *_
_*فى هندسه التبريد والتكييف*_
_*:63::63::63:*_​


----------



## ASHRAF100 (3 مارس 2012)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المهندس الحالم (8 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلااااا


----------



## عبقري التكييف (5 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك على الموضوع وهيكلية عمل المشروع مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (6 فبراير 2013)

شرح فى منتهى الروعة فلك كل الشكر بارك الله فيك


----------

